# Suche CoD Modern Warefare 2 Wallpaper in FullHD



## sunnyboy150182 (23. Juni 2009)

Suche folgendes Wallpaper....

wenn es geht in Full HD und kostenlos...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab schon bei Google geschaut aber bis jetzt nix gefunden...


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Juni 2009)

hab da einige gefunden, doch das was du suchst noch nicht, jedenfalls sehen diese hier sehr gut aus.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...3600-Pixeln-Aufloesung/Action-Spiel/Download/

Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2 Wallpaper | PPN Studio

grüsse


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Juni 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hab da einige gefunden :
> 
> Modern Warfare 2 HD-Wallpaper in 6.400 x 3.600 Pixeln Auflösung - Modern Warfare, HD-Wallpaper, Call of Duty 6
> 
> ...



lol ist das eine Auflösung  wenn du das is Groß druckst kannst du unser Rathaus damit zukleistern


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Juni 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> lol ist das eine Auflösung  wenn du das is Groß druckst kannst du unser Rathaus damit zukleistern


 
ist ein fullsized wallpaper, kann man verkleinern 

grüsse


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (23. Juni 2009)

Habe ja nur ein bestimmtes gesucht und auch gefunden...

http://s10.directupload.net/images/090623/sjuzdoxk.jpg

Trotzdem Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

